# 401K dilemma



## vickers

Hello Everyone. Wanted to get your thoughts on 401K programs.

My company matches 100% up to 6%, which is pretty good from what I understand. 

I currently only contribute 1%, with the remainder being used to pay down debt and purchase silver bars and American Eagle coins. Once we are debt free, I was going to put more towards the silver.

Everyone I talk to (non-preppers that is) says I am losing money by not taking full advantage of the company match....

But, I truly believe we are heading for a financial diaster and the stock market that has been artifically propped up will collapse in due time. Im very hesitant to put anything else in there.

I am 32 and my wife and I have 2 toddlers. 

Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Take advantage of the full match and put into the cash option equivalent--something with no or low risk. That's what I'm doing. I'll never leave free money on the table!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## vickers

HomegrownGal said:


> Take advantage of the full match and put into the cash option equivalent--something with no or low risk. That's what I'm doing. I'll never leave free money on the table!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Appreciate the advice. I may be mistaken on this one, but cant your funds be confiscated in times of crisis? Or is this truly a safe investment? I understand what you are saying though.. Avoid stocks.


----------



## TheLazyL

You can guarantee to double your money utilizing your employer's offer to match up to 6%.

Is there a guarantee your investments in silver and Eagle coins will double in value?

And if the financial markets goes bust my food will be far more valuable then any amount of silver.


----------



## vickers

TheLazyL said:


> You can guarantee to double your money utilizing your employer's offer to match up to 6%.
> 
> Is there a guarantee your investments in silver and Eagle coins will double in value?
> 
> And if the financial markets goes bust my food will be far more valuable then any amount of silver.


Thanks. Appreciate the viewpoint. I guess I know I'm losing out on 6% match but my biggest fear is that if there is a crisis that 6% match as well as whatever I put into it will be gone before I can get my hands on it. But maybe I'm just being paranoid.......


----------



## Geek999

vickersja said:


> Appreciate the advice. I may be mistaken on this one, but cant your funds be confiscated in times of crisis? Or is this truly a safe investment? I understand what you are saying though.. Avoid stocks.


The confiscation you ar referring to has never happened in the US. The government can sieze anything it wants by placing a 100% tax on it, so it is theoretically possible.

Your real risk is market risk and previous posters have pointed out that you have several investment choices in most 401(k) plans. You should study the choices carefully so you can be comfortable with your choices


----------



## ZoomZoom

I'll pile on and say to definitely take the match.

My 2-cents.

As noted, the cash options don't crash with the market. They'll crash if the dollar does but my funds in this area didn't decrease a penny in the 2008-present financial fiasco. Diversification is key to protect you assets so look at that as well. (If one sector fails, your assets in other areas should cover any losses).

If you have any debt besides a mortgage, get rid of it! Do this before buying any more silver.

Once that debt is gone (and while still contributing into your 401K to get that 6% match), you'll want to work on a nest egg that's not in silver.

Build up your bank account a bit, OK a lot if you can.

Then what I did (as a prepper) that helps me sleep at night is to pay a few months ahead on some bills.

E.g. Pay an extra month (or more) ahead on your mortgage. When you send in that payment slip, double the amount and check the box to say that it's for the next months payment (not to be applied towards principle). Do that a few times and even if the banks stop making transactions, you're not in arrears. It's June and my statement says "Next Payment Due October 1".

When I get the water bill (a piddly amount), I send a check that covers me for the next 4-5 months. The savings in writing checks, the stamp... is more than the interest I would have gotten during that period.

No matter how much you think your job is stable, it isn't. I've been in my industry for 30+ years with the last 10 being a consultant. It dried up terribly. I didn't have work for nearly a year. Oh, and during that period, my wife, an employee at a huge company got laid off. There we were with neither getting an income. The unemployment coverage just barely covers medical insurance. Another reason/scenario to build the best nest egg you can.

Silver is cool so long as you get to decide it's a nice time to sell. If you have to sell to make ends meet, it sucks because you can almost guarantee you're going to lose money. Oh, and if you physically don't have the silver, you don't really own it.

Don't keep all your cash in the bank. If the banks close, you'll need some. You don't have to worry about mortgage, bills or utilities (if you consider doing the things I mentioned) for awhile but you'll still need gas, bread and milk.


----------



## goshengirl

I am not a financial expert and I have absolutely no experience with 401Ks. I just wanted to say that you are not paranoid. Or, if you are, you are not alone.  (I want to withdraw from an IRA, take the big tax hit, and buy a farm, so that tells you where I'm coming from. There are plenty of folks who will tell me I'm wrong, but I can't get past the gut feeling that if I can't put my hands on it, it's not mine.)

If there are options with a 401k that offer some liquidity, that's worth looking into. You have to be comfortable with whatever you choose. Good luck.


----------



## backlash

Take the matching contribution from your company.
Life is full of risks but leaving 5% of you wages behind is foolish.
Then figure in the tax saving on you current earnings and it makes it even better.
Of course you will eventually have to pay the tax on it but by then you should be in a lower tax bracket.
It is true that you can lose if the market crashes but that is, in my opinion a risk worth taking.
You can have your 401K invested in low risk investments.
I currently put 10% in my 401K and I am about to increase it to 15 and maybe 20%.
It adds up fast.
You should pay yourself first.
If I would have done that when I was 32 I could be retired now.
20/20 hindsight.


----------



## JayJay

Use your money now--401 will be confiscated by govt. if not soon, later.
Do you really want to contribute to a fund that will not be there for you??
A bird in the hand....


----------



## ZoomZoom

JayJay said:


> Use your money now--401 will be confiscated by govt. if not soon, later.


Really??? That's your best advise?

Nobody on this forum AFAIK is a financial planner. Go get one. The rest of us are just throwing out what we did or lived through.


----------



## Caribou

There are no guarantees in life. It could go as you suggest, then again it might not. If the market crashes or the government gets greedy remember, the first half they take was free anyway.


----------



## hiwall

One thing you should check on is when you are vested in that matching money. Often this is five years but it can be anything. What that means is the matching money is not yours until you are vested. Obviously if you are vested in a year or less and you can afford it then I would take the free money. You are immediately doubling your money. If you can not afford it then this discussion is pointless. No matter how you invest money it carries risk. Even your silver investments have risk of theft or fire loss. No other investment will double your money immediately.


----------



## millertimedoneright

If the shtf then the last thing any of us will be worried about is what happened to our 401k. Take the company match for sure cuz after taxes the money lost is minimal each paycheck anyways especially if you count in the tax savings. The way I see it is if the shtf then I won't care about lost money but if it doesn't and I didn't max out my retirement then I will be screwed come retirement. The way I see it is being a prepper is about prepping for many different scenarios and that includes the chance of life continuing on as it is now.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999

ZoomZoom said:


> Really??? That's your best advise?
> 
> Nobody on this forum AFAIK is a financial planner. Go get one. The rest of us are just throwing out what we did or lived through.


Actually, I have been licensed in both the securities and insurance industries and my son sells 401(k) administrative services, so he is licensed as well. I now consult to financial institutions, primarly on regulatory matters.

However, there is no way to give specific individual advice without knowing a lot more detail about the plan and individual circumstances.


----------



## vickers

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the advice. I decided to go up to the match of 6%. I put 10% in my company stock. Here is the breakdown of the rest:

30% - CONSERV FIXED INC (Bond Investments)
30% - GLOBAL BOND FUND (Bond Investments)
30% - MM PORTFOLIO (Short Term Investments)

I couldnt find a cash equivilent investment option as some of you have suggested. Here are my options:

Tier	Asset Class	Fund Name
1	Stock Investments	RET INCOME & INVEST
2	Stock Investments	EMERGING MARKETS
2	Stock Investments	INTL COMPANY
2	Stock Investments	INTL COMPANY INDEX
2	Stock Investments	PYR REIT COMGLD POOL
2	Stock Investments	US LARGE COMPANY
2	Stock Investments	US LARGE CO INDEX
2	Stock Investments	US SMALL COMPANY
2	Stock Investments	COMPANY STOCK FUND
2	Bond Investments	CONSERV FIXED INC
2	Bond Investments	GLOBAL BOND FUND
2	Bond Investments	PIM REAL RETURN INST
2	Short Term Investments	MM PORTFOLIO
2	Short Term Investments	INST GOVT MONEY MKT
2	Other Investments	GLOBAL OPPORTUNITY
2	Other Investments	PRIVATE GLOBAL RE


----------



## vickers

Sorry, one more question. In the event of an economic collapse, crisis, dollar devaluation, would my money be safer with a Roth 401K, as opposed to a traditional one? Would this save me if the government issued a 98% or higher tax on 401k, as I would have already paid taxes on it?


----------



## Geek999

vickersja said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the advice. I decided to go up to the match of 6%. I put 10% in my company stock. Here is the breakdown of the rest:
> 
> 30% - CONSERV FIXED INC (Bond Investments)
> 30% - GLOBAL BOND FUND (Bond Investments)
> 30% - MM PORTFOLIO (Short Term Investments)
> 
> I couldnt find a cash equivilent investment option as some of you have suggested. Here are my options:
> 
> Tier	Asset Class	Fund Name
> 1	Stock Investments	RET INCOME & INVEST
> 2	Stock Investments	EMERGING MARKETS
> 2	Stock Investments	INTL COMPANY
> 2	Stock Investments	INTL COMPANY INDEX
> 2	Stock Investments	PYR REIT COMGLD POOL
> 2	Stock Investments	US LARGE COMPANY
> 2	Stock Investments	US LARGE CO INDEX
> 2	Stock Investments	US SMALL COMPANY
> 2	Stock Investments	COMPANY STOCK FUND
> 2	Bond Investments	CONSERV FIXED INC
> 2	Bond Investments	GLOBAL BOND FUND
> 2	Bond Investments	PIM REAL RETURN INST
> 2	Short Term Investments	MM PORTFOLIO
> 2	Short Term Investments	INST GOVT MONEY MKT
> 2	Other Investments	GLOBAL OPPORTUNITY
> 2	Other Investments	PRIVATE GLOBAL RE


If MM Portfolio stands for Money Market Portfolio, that is your cash equivalent.


----------



## vickers

Geek999 said:


> If MM Portfolio stands for Money Market Portfolio, that is your cash equivalent.


Great. Thank you!


----------



## Geek999

vickersja said:


> Sorry, one more question. In the event of an economic collapse, crisis, dollar devaluation, would my money be safer with a Roth 401K, as opposed to a traditional one? Would this save me if the government issued a 98% or higher tax on 401k, as I would have already paid taxes on it?


The advantage of the Roth vs. Traditional is purely tax. If you have a low, or zero, tax rate go with the Roth. If you have a high tax rate currrently, you want the traditional for the immediate tax savings.

In the event of economic collapse, etc. We've all got bigger problems.

Try to think of these plans as being for the situation where everything is fine and you need retirement income in a normal world. The plan will be useless in a disaster.


----------



## LincTex

Before the big nasty hit in the market in 2008, (I saw it coming - somewhat) I took out a $8K loan from my 401K, had about $10K in cash, and went out and bought a 6 acre BOL. It was a good choice at the time and worked out well. I have since paid off said 401K loan and could borrow about $60K against it now if needed to.

Hmmm... Silver... The most I paid was about $30 an oz a while back. I did buy a couple hundred $$$ worth recently since 5oz lots on eBay are running about $106-$110. Who knows where it will go.... Up? Down? I look at it as a long term savings but obviously isn't earning me anything at the moment.


----------



## vickers

LincTex said:


> Before the big nasty hit in the market in 2008, (I saw it coming - somewhat) I took out a $8K loan from my 401K, had about $10K in cash, and went out and bought a 6 acre BOL. It was a good choice at the time and worked out well. I have since paid off said 401K loan and could borrow about $60K against it now if needed to.
> 
> Hmmm... Silver... The most I paid was about $30 an oz a while back. I did buy a couple hundred $$$ worth recently since 5oz lots on eBay are running about $106-$110. Who knows where it will go.... Up? Down? I look at it as a long term savings but obviously isn't earning me anything at the moment.


Let me know before the next one hits.


----------



## Wanderer0101

Just to reinforce what's been said, I've been taking the 6% match with my company for years. I haven't been putting the money into cash equivalents, I've been very aggressive with stocks. It has paid off really well for me, I'm about to retire and will have zero financial worries, whatever happens. If the system collapses I've got that covered, if it doesn't collapse I can live a way better than average life style.


----------



## vickers

Wanderer0101 said:


> Just to reinforce what's been said, I've been taking the 6% match with my company for years. I haven't been putting the money into cash equivalents, I've been very aggressive with stocks. It has paid off really well for me, I'm about to retire and will have zero financial worries, whatever happens. If the system collapses I've got that covered, if it doesn't collapse I can live a way better than average life style.


Id almost feel better about it if I was closer to retirement. With with collapse on the horizon, im just afraid that even if it takes 10 years, my 401k will still get wiped out.


----------



## readytogo

*401K DILEMMA Solved.*

I`m not a financial planner or expert on money matters but logic dictates that if you have debts with interest payments (car loans, credit cards, mortgages) you are not making any money, make a good effort to pay them, and yes is a good idea to invest in your children's future, start saving or start a college/school account for the children, and forget all other savings for the time being like vacations, Christmas, always saving for a household emergency or repairs is ok, you can also learn a thing or two about repairing things yourself I guess what I'm trying to said here is to invest in yourself and family, start a small preparation pantry, food will be more valuable than gold in a shtf event anyway ,but yes pay all your outstanding debts before you even think about 401k`s and I also think is a little paranoiac to think that the USA government is going to confiscate our assets, I been hearing a lot of that lately.
Good Luck and God Bless the little ones.


----------



## Geek999

vickersja said:


> Id almost feel better about it if I was closer to retirement. With with collapse on the horizon, im just afraid that even if it takes 10 years, my 401k will still get wiped out.


You actually have it backward if you are thinking of a 2008 type crash.

More time to retirement means more time to recover from a problem. Being closer to retirement means iif you take a loss you have less time to recover.

I believe your thinking is stil colored by thoughts of a TEOTWAWKI type disaster. These plans are for retirement in a normally functioning world. They will not provide benefit in a disaster NOR ARE THEY INTENDED TO.

Don't get so hung up about preparing for a disaster that you screw yourself if there is no disaster.


----------



## arwenmark

vickersja said:


> Sorry, one more question. In the event of an economic collapse, crisis, dollar devaluation, would my money be safer with a Roth 401K, as opposed to a traditional one? Would this save me if the government issued a 98% or higher tax on 401k, as I would have already paid taxes on it?


There is no such thing as a ROTH 401K, you are talking about IRA's there are traditional and ROTH, IRA and 401K are two separate animals.


----------



## Lake Windsong

arwenmark said:


> There is no such thing as a ROTH 401K, you are talking about IRA's there are traditional and ROTH, IRA and 401K are two separate animals.


What Geek999 is going to post below this.


----------



## Geek999

arwenmark said:


> There is no such thing as a ROTH 401K, you are talking about IRA's there are traditional and ROTH, IRA and 401K are two separate animals.


Actually, depending on the specific plan you can make either pre or post tax contributions. Making post tax contributions is often called a Roth 401(k) though that is not the proper name.

Frequently both types of contributions are possible within a single plan.


----------



## bkt

If you can't stand in front of it and guard it with a rifle, you don't really, truly own it. That includes your wealth.

That said, I have multiple stock-based retirement accounts. Do what you can afford to do. If your choice is between paying down debt and dumping money into a 401k, I'd advise paying down debt. If it's between a 401k and buying a store of wealth (assuming other basic prepping needs have been dealt with), I'd suggest splitting it - 50% into the IRA, 50% into metals or whatever.

If everything in the markets and with our monetary policy were normal and solid, I'd suggest getting the full match from your company. Things are not normal.


----------



## BillS

I wouldn't put a dime into a 401k. The market is on the verge of collapse and so is the economy. I'd make sure I was fully prepared. After that I'd put as much of my savings as I could into silver and gold. I wouldn't worry about my debts. Once the prices of PM's take off you'll be able to pay them off a lot cheaper than today.


----------



## labotomi

BillS said:


> I wouldn't put a dime into a 401k. The market is on the verge of collapse and so is the economy. I'd make sure I was fully prepared. After that I'd put as much of my savings as I could into silver and gold. I wouldn't worry about my debts. Once the prices of PM's take off you'll be able to pay them off a lot cheaper than today.


How long have you been telling us this?


----------



## partdeux

Like was said a few posts above, if the system collapses, it will make little difference what you do, it will be an all new ball game. By not taking advantage of your employers match, you're throwing away free money. Will the stock market go down, probably, will it go up, probably. Unless you're looking to start taking money out in the next 10 years, invest for long term.


----------



## Geek999

BillS said:


> I wouldn't put a dime into a 401k. The market is on the verge of collapse and so is the economy. I'd make sure I was fully prepared. After that I'd put as much of my savings as I could into silver and gold. I wouldn't worry about my debts. Once the prices of PM's take off you'll be able to pay them off a lot cheaper than today.


Most of us buy the idea of economic collapse as a possibility, not a certainty.

The 401(k) has tremendous benefits if there is no collapse, or even if we experience a series of 2008 sized problems between now and when the OP retires.


----------



## TheLazyL

Geek999 said:


> Most of us buy the idea of economic collapse as a possibility, not a certainty.
> 
> The 401(k) has tremendous benefits if there is no collapse, or even if we experience a series of 2008 sized problems between now and when the OP retires.


25 years ago a former Pastor of mine believed that Social Security was going to go bust, so he oped out. Today he is in his late 70s. He and his wife work full time to have medical insurance and food money. His bet didn't work out to well for them.

Doubling your money by work matching your investment is a sure thing. A complete financial collapse isn't.


----------



## vickers

Geek999 said:


> Actually, depending on the specific plan you can make either pre or post tax contributions. Making post tax contributions is often called a Roth 401(k) though that is not the proper name.
> 
> Frequently both types of contributions are possible within a single plan.


Yep, this is what I was referring to.


----------



## vickers

I really appreciate the differing viewpoints expressed here. Thank you.


----------



## bkt

Geek999 said:


> Most of us buy the idea of economic collapse as a possibility, not a certainty.
> 
> The 401(k) has tremendous benefits if there is no collapse, or even if we experience a series of 2008 sized problems between now and when the OP retires.


I think the economic collapse is a certainty, but I can't tell you when. Could be soon, could be a long while. That's why I hedge and don't go all-in on any one thing.

BillS, in the event of a collapse, your window of opportunity to pay off debt with metals - and that assumes the price of metals hasn't been screwed with big-time and kept artificially low - may be very narrow, and the opportunity to receive paperwork clearing you of that debt may be even narrower.

Update comment: I'd rather pay off my debt with less-than-worthless Federal Reserve Notes than silver and gold. How about you?

If you're perpetually living in debt, you're living outside your means. That's bad. Either increase your means or cut back on your spending. Paying off debt (and not accruing more debt) is the most effective way to begin prepping, IMO.


----------



## bkt

mike_dippert said:


> Get the maximum employer match for retirement.
> Create an automated budget.
> Build a small savings to absorb life's curve balls and prevent new debt.
> Eliminate short-term debts.
> Put a little extra toward long term debts.
> 
> Once you have this world's finances handled, invest in the collapse. A collapse is just a possibility. Having to live in this world until that happens is guaranteed.


I think this is outstanding advice...for 30 years ago. Not today. No offense. But what's happening today is nothing like what happened decades ago, thus it is not reasonable to assume the future will be like the past.

Read, learn, think, reason. Then act.


----------



## bkt

mike_dippert said:


> None taken. We have different opinions on the likelihood, nature, and severity of a collapse. IMO, if a 6% 401k contribution has a significant detrimental effect on prepping for a collapse, some priorities are skewed.


You make a good point. That amount is arguably a rounding error in most people's calculations. Still, I think it's prudent for the individual to put their money where it will do the most good, even if we're talking a relatively small amount.


----------



## crabapple

vickersja said:


> Hello Everyone. Wanted to get your thoughts on 401K programs.
> 
> My company matches 100% up to 6%, which is pretty good from what I understand.
> 
> I currently only contribute 1%, with the remainder being used to pay down debt and purchase silver bars and American Eagle coins. Once we are debt free, I was going to put more towards the silver.
> 
> Everyone I talk to (non-preppers that is) says I am losing money by not taking full advantage of the company match....
> 
> But, I truly believe we are heading for a financial diaster and the stock market that has been artifically propped up will collapse in due time. Im very hesitant to put anything else in there.
> 
> I am 32 and my wife and I have 2 toddlers.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


My company does 6% too.
I wonder if we work for the same Fortune 500.
I will never leave money on the table, I am putting 15% in my K-plan.
My land is paid for & I have only a few years on my house.
I invest in stock & land,timber, some metal.
But gold is to high at this time, tools, food, shelter & people you can Really trust is a better investment.
Truth is they are better then gold even if S*** never hit the fan.
You should get the 6%, take out a loan & pay everything off, then you will be paying the interest back to yourself, win win in my book.
No matter what get the 6%.


----------



## Country Living

vickersja said:


> Sorry, one more question. In the event of an economic collapse, crisis, dollar devaluation, would my money be safer with a Roth 401K, as opposed to a traditional one? Would this save me if the government issued a 98% or higher tax on 401k, as I would have already paid taxes on it?


My company didn't start offering a Roth in the 401K plan until after I retired. If I could have a "do-over", I would have put more of my money in taxed funds, especially a Roth had it been offered. Heck, I would have had all of it taxed. That way it's over and done with and I wouldn't be paying taxes on it in retirement which means nothing would show up when I file taxes each year.

I always put the maximum of 15% in my 401K and, at that time, company matching was 6% so I had 21% of my annual salary going into the 401k. I caught the stock market wave in the 1990s and rode it to amazing heights.

It's not that I had a lot of free money and that's why I could do the 15%. The thought of being old and poor drove me to strict savings - 401k, savings account, and other investments. I saved before I spent a penny.


----------



## BillS

labotomi said:


> How long have you been telling us this?


This has been my opinion for at least two years, possibly three. My wife has a 401k with a 6% match. We stopped contributing in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## BillS

Geek999 said:


> Most of us buy the idea of economic collapse as a possibility, not a certainty.
> 
> The 401(k) has tremendous benefits if there is no collapse, or even if we experience a series of 2008 sized problems between now and when the OP retires.


The collapse is a 100% certainty due to the Federal Reserve's money printing. They're creating a lot more money than what's necessary to cover the deficit and buy toxic mortgages. There's been tens of trillions created to stabilize the European banking system. Even if the Fed was only creating money to cover the deficit, we're still looking at hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s.

The stock market is on the verge of a collapse. There's nothing keeping it going except the money that the Fed slips to Wall Street. Maybe it lasts another year or two or three. Maybe it drops 90% in the next few months.

I think putting 6% into a 401k is insane. Regardless of the match. Put the 6% into junk silver coins if you're fully prepared.


----------



## BillS

TheLazyL said:


> 25 years ago a former Pastor of mine believed that Social Security was going to go bust, so he oped out. Today he is in his late 70s. He and his wife work full time to have medical insurance and food money. His bet didn't work out to well for them.
> 
> Doubling your money by work matching your investment is a sure thing. A complete financial collapse isn't.


If your 401k is in stock it's certainly not a sure thing. The stock market could crash any day now.

No, a complete economic collapse is a 100% certainty. Not only because of the Fed creating trillions out of thin air but also because the dollar is gradually losing its reserve currency status.

The only real question in my mind is how much time we have left. Maybe we have 3 months. Maybe we have 3 years. Whatever it is, it's not a long time.


----------



## TheLazyL

BillS said:


> The collapse is a 100% certainty


Hours? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Give us a date so we can make an educated decision too.



> The stock market is on the verge of a collapse.


Hours? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Give us a date so we can make an educated decision too.


----------



## TheLazyL

BillS said:


> ...The stock market could crash any day now.


Hours? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Give us a date so we can make an educated decision too.



> ...a complete economic collapse is a 100% certainty. ..


Hours? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Give us a date so we can make an educated decision too.


----------



## TheLazyL

BillS said:


> ... Maybe we have 3 months. Maybe we have 3 years. Whatever it is, it's not a long time.


So if I double my money by utilizing my Employers 401K match and then cash it in just before "The Crash". I would have more money for preparations, wouldn't I?


----------



## vickers

BillS said:


> The collapse is a 100% certainty due to the Federal Reserve's money printing. They're creating a lot more money than what's necessary to cover the deficit and buy toxic mortgages. There's been tens of trillions created to stabilize the European banking system. Even if the Fed was only creating money to cover the deficit, we're still looking at hyperinflation like Germany had in the 1920s.
> 
> The stock market is on the verge of a collapse. There's nothing keeping it going except the money that the Fed slips to Wall Street. Maybe it lasts another year or two or three. Maybe it drops 90% in the next few months.
> 
> I think putting 6% into a 401k is insane. Regardless of the match. Put the 6% into junk silver coins if you're fully prepared.


I agree a collapse is coming. Problem is no one knows when. For now, I think ill stick with putting my 6% into bonds and money mutual accounts. Im out of stocks though.


----------



## Geek999

You may wish to Google "No Brainer Portfolios".


----------



## labotomi

vickersja said:


> I agree a collapse is coming. Problem is no one knows when. For now, I think ill stick with putting my 6% into bonds and money mutual accounts. Im out of stocks though.


Putting your money in money market accounts isn't wise IMO. With the earned interest lower than inflation, you're starting in the hole. Bonds aren't much better.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73

Unless you're not feeding your family take full advantage of the match!


----------



## painter

TheLazyL said:


> Hours? Days? Weeks? Months? Years? Give us a date so we can make an educated decision too.


With a collapse, better to be a year early, than a day late. No one knows, for sure!

I had the very same dilemma, debating the value of a match that may not be worth anything when I retire, versus missing out but using the money now for preps. Currently, I am on the side of making contributions to get the full match, but not any more than that. I reconsider every month though.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple

painter said:


> With a collapse, better to be a year early, than a day late. No one knows, for sure!
> 
> I had the very same dilemma, debating the value of a match that may not be worth anything when I retire, versus missing out but using the money now for preps. Currently, I am on the side of making contributions to get the full match, but not any more than that. I reconsider every month though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


In 230 years we have not had a total collapse.
The depression only 25% were out of work.
This dose not mean DON'T store up goods for the 7 bad years.
But wasting resources is not the way to go.
I am keeping my 401-K plan, if I make it to 59 1/2 in 6 years, I will move my funds to a better plan.
I will brag about it here,too.
If the collapse hits first, then I will be 1/4 of a million dollars short.
I am betting on the people, not the GOV.


----------



## Dakine

vickers said:


> Hello Everyone. Wanted to get your thoughts on 401K programs.
> 
> My company matches 100% up to 6%, which is pretty good from what I understand.
> 
> I currently only contribute 1%, with the remainder being used to pay down debt and purchase silver bars and American Eagle coins. Once we are debt free, I was going to put more towards the silver.
> 
> Everyone I talk to (non-preppers that is) says I am losing money by not taking full advantage of the company match....
> 
> But, I truly believe we are heading for a financial diaster and the stock market that has been artifically propped up will collapse in due time. Im very hesitant to put anything else in there.
> 
> I am 32 and my wife and I have 2 toddlers.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.


keep stacking!!! silver bars/rounds and junk silver coins.

Your employers match of the 6% is crazy awesome, you should contribute to that so that you can manipulate your take home pay. If you do the math, you'll find there's a percentage spot where you really don't lose a dime by putting those points of your income into the 401k. It didnt cost you anything upfront but it might have benefits! depending on your plan, you might be able to take a loan against it, paying the interest to yourself rather than a financial institution.

I'm in the same boat as you, I truly believe we're in for the worst possible case of financial turmoil. every dollar invested in our craptastic economy is a gamble, and precious metals are a hedge against inflation.

Why put $100 into a savings acct at 0.01% interest paid when you can spend that money on PHYZ and have silver coins in the safe?

why??

I really dont get why people dont separate themselves from the fiat currency as soon and as fast as possible.


----------



## Dakine

labotomi said:


> How long have you been telling us this?


As a liberal, is there anything you can point at that would suggest he's wrong?

do you think it's a good thing that the US is now 19T in debt? up from 10+ when "Obozo" inherited the problem... he was against raising the debt ceiling until it was his turn to actually DOUBLE it...

liberals are why people prep lol


----------



## TheLazyL

crabapple said:


> ...if the collapse hits first, then I will be 1/4 of a million dollars short....


I figure IF there is a "collapse" then ALL money ain't worth a dime. I'll have bigger problems that will make a 1/4 million lost trivial.


----------

